

5 Big Data Trends to Watch for in 2015 - michaelwsherman
http://www.texasenterprise.utexas.edu/2015/01/05/innovation/5-big-data-trends-watch-2015

======
michaelwsherman
Nevermind the clickbait title, I think there are some pretty important ideas
here that aren't commonly discussed.

